# How much room is needed for venteing behind a sub???



## matdotcom2000

I currently have a w12gti sub and I am wondering how much venting is required behind the sub on any other sub for that case.. 0.5 inches - 5 inches how much??? I have limited space and this is always a problem in my truck..

GET back to me guys!!!!


----------



## matdotcom2000

BUMP come on somebody chime in... It dont matter what sub just need some input!!


----------



## FLAstrongman

The more room the better. If you can only fit the sub with 1" behind it, it will still work but won't be optimal. Try to make up for lack of room behind the sub with more airspace.


----------



## TREETOP

On a sub with a rear pole vent (like your W12GTI) I'd recommend leaving at least as much space between the sub and the rear wall as the diameter of the vent.


----------



## matdotcom2000

Thanks for the input guys.. I started to build my box and recognized that I need to get this question answered before moving forward. keep the recommendations coming


----------



## Oliver

If the sub can breathe [ heat has somewhere to go ] the sub will last longer in my experience.


----------



## bgx88

Might depend on your box build as well. Mine has the subs angled which gives mine a bit more room for instead of the vent being sealed by the bottom of the box. the sub almost touches but only on one side.


----------



## shibbydevil

I have always gone by you have to have at least an equal amount as the vent diameter.


----------



## fish

TREETOP said:


> On a sub with a rear pole vent (like your W12GTI) I'd recommend leaving at least as much space between the sub and the rear wall as the diameter of the vent.


I've heard that a few times before. So usually 1-1.5" should suffice.


----------



## Morganpartee

No real telling without a meter, imo. Buddy has his box with a massive port pushed all the way as far back to his hatch in his jeep as he could get (~2"), and it meter'd a little louder a bit further back. It was funny, the box would walk backwards, and it'd get louder!


----------



## hamiltonaudio

TREETOP said:


> On a sub with a rear pole vent (like your W12GTI) I'd recommend leaving at least as much space between the sub and the rear wall as the diameter of the vent.


one vent's dimension away from all sides is the old rule of thumb. 3" vent? make it 3". and so on. treetop has it right.


----------



## OnlyShawn

Hmm. Howzabout if it's a sealed box?


----------



## hamiltonaudio

my rule of thumb has always been if it physically fits, you're ok lol. Technically speaking, in a sealed system your vent diameter is zero, so you need zero space.


----------



## subwoofery

TREETOP said:


> On a sub with a rear pole vent (like your W12GTI) I'd recommend leaving at least as much space between the sub and the rear wall as the diameter of the vent.


^^ This is the right answer 

Kelvin


----------



## gumbysmoke

TREETOP said:


> On a sub with a rear pole vent (like your W12GTI) I'd recommend leaving at least as much space between the sub and the rear wall as the diameter of the vent.




I agree with this.


----------

